# Cabinet too shallow for wall oven?



## knute (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm replacing an older wall oven with a new one and the cabinet depth (front to back) is only 23" while the specs call for 23.5" minimum. I don't have the new oven unit yet to actually see how well it fits but am concerned that my cabinet space is 1/2" too shallow. It looks like I have enough room between the back of the cabinet and the dry wall behind it to just cut out the back of the cabinet, but am concerned about whether that would be acceptable, or if I'd need to install some sort of fire resistant material on the dry wall also to be able to do this. I can't find anything on this in the local code book. Anybody have any experience with this issue? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

The back of the cabinet is not fire resistant so I don't think that comes into play. Open to the drywall should be fine.

If the cabinet is sandwiched between two other cabinets, it will get it's structural integrity from those.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Pay careful attention to where the power connection is on the new oven is vs. the old one. Wall ovens don't have a lot of room behind them so junction box placement is critical.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

knute said:


> I'm replacing an older wall oven with a new one and the cabinet depth (front to back) is only 23" while the specs call for 23.5" minimum. I don't have the new oven unit yet to actually see how well it fits but am concerned that my cabinet space is 1/2" too shallow. It looks like I have enough room between the back of the cabinet and the dry wall behind it to just cut out the back of the cabinet, but am concerned about whether that would be acceptable, or if I'd need to install some sort of fire resistant material on the dry wall also to be able to do this. I can't find anything on this in the local code book. Anybody have any experience with this issue? Thanks for any help.


I've never had a wall oven not fit in a wall oven cabinet. 
Ron


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> I've never had a wall oven not fit in a wall oven cabinet.
> Ron


 I have....numerous times, and the worst offenders are the very expensive top end appliances. On some brands, they will not fit into the cabinet without cutting the back of the cabinet out to gain the extra 3/8" or so of depth and/or having to notch into the face frames as the unit needs the full interior width of the cabinet box. As most of our work is high end renovation, and usually ends up with top end appliances; if the owners have not purchased appliances before we install cabinets, I automatically
remove the back before installing the oven cabinet; the face frames are no problem to cut in place.

As others have mentioned, the placement of electrical junction boxes and gas supply lines has also become very critical and brand specific. 

I bet things would be different if the person sitting in front of his computer and designing these ridiculous fits would have to spend a year in the field installing them.:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Trouble,
Exactly my thoughts. Whenever I am cutting out the faceframe, I always have to cuss the engineers out. They could allow for another 1/4" of overlap just to make things a little less stressful. And if you don't have the electrical rough in box in the right place, you're in trouble. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knute (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies and feedback. I feel a bit better now, knowing it's common to resolve this issue by cutting out the back of the cabinet.

I also have to cut out the opening to increase the height from current 46+" to 48 7/8". I have about 5 3/8" of space to work with to get the , so I'll still have about 1.3" of clearance top and bottom, which I suppose is adequate. Any thoughts on that? Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Trouble,
> Exactly my thoughts. Whenever I am cutting out the faceframe, I always have to cuss the engineers out. They could allow for another 1/4" of overlap just to make things a little less stressful. And if you don't have the electrical rough in box in the right place, you're in trouble.
> Mike Hawkins


I know what you mean. When I installed our wall oven, I had to enlarge the opening. Quite a "white-knuckle" moment, taking a saw to a $2000 cabinet.


----------



## knute (Apr 18, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> I know what you mean. When I installed our wall oven, I had to enlarge the opening. Quite a "white-knuckle" moment, taking a saw to a $2000 cabinet.


In my case, the face frame is attached to the cabinet box via little L-brackets in the inside corners that are attached with short phillips head screws so it comes right off, and then the frame itself is screwed together with angle screws so it looks like it comes right apart as well. So, I'm planning to take it off, and then apart, make the cuts with a table saw, then put it back together and screw it back into place. Knocking on wood here that it's just that easy . . .


----------



## tracyquilts (Oct 2, 2015)

Going through this problem, right now. GE Profile 30 inch double wall oven does not fit into the cabinet where we just removed our 19 year old GE Profile 30 inch double wall ovens!! Crazy! Good to know that ripping out the cabinet back and/or the drywall is a viable option. UGH.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the same job to do next week. Fortunately, the home owner bought an oven that will fit (keeping fingers crossed). The existing oven required the previous installer to cut the face frame a little on each side.

However, the new oven will be installed lower in the cabinet. I already have several rails cut with pocket holes on one end. That will make it easy to cut to fit on location and drill two pocket holes and then install.

Actually, the whole cabinet is going to be modified. Thank goodness it will be painted. Modifications will be sanded smooth; should disappear.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

When we pulled the oven out of the cabinet, we found this! Half of the receptacle was broken and laying in the bottom of the cabinet.

This mess was powering the electronics for the oven, the microwave and the vent hood. :surprise:

The electricians were there to run 240v for the new range and the oven going into the cabinet. They replaced this 120v receptacle and relocated it to the location for the new microwave.


----------



## wanda1125 (Jun 28, 2017)

Need help here. Have a new double oven and manufacturer shipped wrong cabinet for our newly remodeled kitchen and all cabinets are installed. There will only be about an inch space behind the oven. The book says 6 inches is necessary, but has anyone put this in with only one inch?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

wanda1125 said:


> Need help here. Have a new double oven and manufacturer shipped wrong cabinet for our newly remodeled kitchen and all cabinets are installed. There will only be about an inch space behind the oven. The book says 6 inches is necessary, but has anyone put this in with only one inch?


The only way you will know for sure is to talk to the oven manufacturer. Different ovens have different specifications and requirements. Some manufacturers have much stricter requirements and if those aren't met they will void the warranty rapidly.


----------



## StephDIY (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

For those of you talking about installing the appliances and cutting cabinets, etc., would you recommend that a client contact an installer first to have them come look at what's currently in place and what can be done? I moved into a condo with an old Whirlpool wall oven that seems extremely shallow and I am having a very hard time finding something that will fit the dimensions that were required for the current oven, but I'm not sure if there is an ability to add more space/cut into the wall behind it? And if I should have someone come look before buying something new, who would I contact? An appliance installer? 

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

There obviously are situations where it's possible to modify the cabinet or if you suggested maybe even cut part of the wall away that should only be considered a last resort. By cutting the wall you are affecting the fire resistance of the wall which could quite possibly have code implications. Especially in a condominium you could be doing something that does not meet the requirements of the board.


----------



## MarkSindone (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not surprised that the top brands expect you to splash out more cash on a solution so that their product can fit in your home. But more towards the situation, I'm afraid that you should have considered the depth of the storage cabinet before going ahead to pay the price for the new oven... Why not ask the sales guy for the oven and see what he suggests? Perhaps you could get a refund and look at another unit that might fit to save yourself the trouble?


----------

